# Football predictions 10/12



## wawbet (Dec 9, 2021)

*Volendam vs Jong psv Volendam to win 
*Genoa vs Sampdoria Both team to score
*Mallorca vs Celta vigo Both team to score
*Schalke 04 vs Nurnberg Both team to score https://wawbet.blogspot.com/2021/12/football-predictions_9.html


----------

